# Sage DTP - should I go for it?



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi all, new member here, after a short failed relationship with a Delonghi Bean to Cup I am seriously considering the Sage DTP - is the general consensus that it's a great piece of kit? What grinder are you all using with it? The Eureka Mignon seems to be a popular choice here


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome. The DTP is a great little machine. I love mine.

I'm using it alongside a mazzer SJ and it's a match made in heaven. I haven't used a mignon but believe they are also a great choice.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Many thanks Joey, yeah the mazzer SJ seems to be a popular choice too. I'll need to buy second hand for the grinder, will take a look on the for sale forums and see if there are any about. As soon as my refund for the Delonghi comes through (next few days hopefully) I'll be buying. I have been reading lots of post about the DTP and I def think its the one for me. Amazon seems to be the best price so I might see if my local Lakeland will pricematch.

Are both of those grinders easy to change the grind settings between expresso and other grinds (I might make the odd caffitierre). Someone mentioned I might be better with a separate hand grinder. Ideally I would love a grinder where I can switch between different grind settings for different machines easily, but I don't know if they are designed for this purpose?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah I wouldn't want to move my mazzer about all the time so I'd be getting another grinder if I wanted to adjust to a different grind. If you have the space for that then it's a good solution.

I have just got a sage smart grinder for my work set up so I'll have to try that between grind settings and report back.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

The DTP is a cracking machine for sure but have you considered the Gaggia Classic? You could pick up a used one PID it and add the Rancilio Silvia steam wand for a similar price if you find a bargain machine. I think it looks a bit more stylish than the DTP (personal opinion here of course) it also has a traditional boiler so gives you a little more oomph when steaming and finally the external PID gives you a bit more flexibility. Plus you get the fun of working on it to add the mods









Just a thought!

David


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Just another quick thought, don't make the mistake of splurging on a machine then scrimping on the grinder. It is tempting to get the most awesome espresso machine possible and worry about the grinder later but it is a big mistake. Split your overall budget 50:50 and find the best grinder you can.

Your £ goes a lot further toward better coffee when you spend it on the grinder rather than machine!

Good luck,


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah I wouldn't want to move my mazzer about all the time so I'd be getting another grinder if I wanted to adjust to a different grind. If you have the space for that then it's a good solution.
> 
> I have just got a sage smart grinder for my work set up so I'll have to try that between grind settings and report back.


Yeah I know what you mean, I think I would end up spending most of my time trying to get the settings back to where they were lol


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Just another quick thought, don't make the mistake of splurging on a machine then scrimping on the grinder. It is tempting to get the most awesome espresso machine possible and worry about the grinder later but it is a big mistake. Split your overall budget 50:50 and find the best grinder you can.
> 
> Your £ goes a lot further toward better coffee when you spend it on the grinder rather than machine!
> 
> Good luck,


Cheers for the advice, before I came onto these forums I had no idea how important the grinder was! I did consider a Gaggia but I'm really not one for modifying things (I can just about change a lightbulb lol!). So I thought the DTP might be best for me


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

gfunk03 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I think I would end up spending most of my time trying to get the settings back to where they were lol


There's currently a sage smart grinder in the for sale section that might still be available. Might be a good option for a second grinder.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Sounds like the DTP will be the best option. Grinder wise you could probably get a stepless grinder that has a collar to adjust rather than a dial or worm drive. You can adjust very quickly with these and just put yourself a little sticker on the top of the grinder for French press and then one where you need to be for espresso (a rough approximation obviously). This isn't ideal but would do the business and enable you to spend all your cash on one grinder rather than getting two as a compromise. The Compak K3 Touch springs to mind.......Or the Malkhonig Vario would do the job and be super easy to switch between French press and espresso. Looking about the £360 mark for these.

Cheers


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cheers guys







. Are any grinders recommended for single dosing? I live on my own so unless I have people round I will be making one drink at a time. Is it not good to have beans sitting in the grinder for days?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Get and on demand grinder such as the Vario or K3 and just pop your beans in the top hopper as needed. Keep them in an air tight jar out of direct sun when not using them. I like a nice kilner jar personally but Tupperware is fine really!


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Get and on demand grinder such as the Vario or K3 and just pop your beans in the top hopper as needed. Keep them in an air tight jar out of direct sun when not using them. I like a nice kilner jar personally but Tupperware is fine really!


Cheers - that sounds like the type of setup I need. I'll also need to switch to decaf beans in the evening so I assume I could could this with ease too.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

If you are literally putting your beans in the hopper pre weighed on a per shot basis then you're all set. Just a bit of grind retention in the inner gubbins to worry about but its not such a big deal for most.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Just had a quick read through and thought I'd offer thoughts.

Looked at various options; gaggia Classic/ Silvia being the main ones, although still dreaming of a Rocket Apartamento!









Bought a DTP at Christmas. Then added a grinder a few weeks later. Used 'ground for espresso' coffee from HasBean for a week or so and pulled great coffee using the supplied pressurised basket.

So - picked the grinder up; green Eureka Mignon. Spent a while researching and reading/ watching reviews. The difference with the extraction is amazing. HasBean offered to grind finer if needed - great service and highly recommended Roaster/ coffee purveyor. Now using non-pressurised baskets/ HasBean beans and weighing around 18g and pulling a perfect espresso in around 30-32 seconds. Having a grinder makes many differences. Being able to change the coffee - finer/ coarser grind; if you're grinding on demand, adds to the experience.

Taste/ speed of extraction are all under your control.

If you're after the perfect starter setup - you're not going to go far wrong. I posted pictures of my setup a month or so ago.

Plus - the satisfaction you get from a dryish 1 knock puck is immense!! It's not just about the coffee and the taste - it's the drama and the work to get you there!

DTP ready to go in around 2 minutes. It's then a ritual - hot water in the cup/ flush water through the head and portafilter to heat/ weigh beans/ grind/ dry portafilter/ tamp/ pull/ knock/ flush head/ drink - or similar.

Changed my mindset. Can now not abide poor quality coffee from high street chains.









Still needed a Rocket though! DTP followed nespresso. I'm saving cash and still learning. This forum is great to point you in the right direction. There are some great people about!!


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

kdr152 said:


> Just had a quick read through and thought I'd offer thoughts.
> 
> Looked at various options; gaggia Classic/ Silvia being the main ones, although still dreaming of a Rocket Apartamento!
> 
> ...


Thanks - great to know you are enjoying the DTP - can't wait to get mine! I have been looking at the Eureka Mignon and the Sage Smart Pro, still undecided as to which to go for. How do you find the Mignon for changing bean types frequently or just adding enough for one drink at a time?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What I would be doing is wait a few weeks as 3 people just bought new machines, and I know there is a Expobar going in that's not a bad machine.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

gfunk03 - Mignon is great. It can throw a few grinds around but it's nothing major. It's quiet and has a tiny footprint so suitable for smallest counters.

I drink espresso or long-Black/ Americano so no need to change grind. So far - have not really noticed a significant need to change settings between beans. The first pull is usually he test. If it delivers in under 8 seconds, tweak next grind to finer etc. You will also be able to tell from the wet puck. Any more than 1 knock and it's finer!

It's trial and error but have to admit, the fine/ coarse issue is not a problem. I grind and brew and taste. If it's bitter - adjust etc.

Have you bought any literature?

I bought how to make coffee: science behind the bean by lani Kingston. It's a great intro to how everything happens. Is worth tracking down. Amazon - about a tenner?!?

I was going to wait for the new eureka Mignon range but decided that the old unit; with timer, had plenty of great reviews.

Would also recommend visiting or mailing Bella barista. Had my eureka from then and called in to talk and buy. It may lighten your wallet though!!







. I looked at buying used with a transferable warranty but plumped for new. Bella B are a great company. Knowledge is amazing!!

Just push the button on a new Mignon. You won't regret!!


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

@gfunk03 Just in case you're still undecided I can happily say that the DTP and Mignon go together very nicely and produce great coffee - I certainly don't feel I need anything else.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

kdr152 said:


> gfunk03 - Mignon is great. It can throw a few grinds around but it's nothing major. It's quiet and has a tiny footprint so suitable for smallest counters.
> 
> I drink espresso or long-Black/ Americano so no need to change grind. So far - have not really noticed a significant need to change settings between beans. The first pull is usually he test. If it delivers in under 8 seconds, tweak next grind to finer etc. You will also be able to tell from the wet puck. Any more than 1 knock and it's finer!
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info! I would love to call into Bella Barista but I'm based in Northern Ireland







. But I will def send them an email. I'm an Americano / expresso drinker too, was thinking it might be handy to be able to easily change grind settings for filter when I have guests but its no biggie.

I have actually signed up for a one day Barista Foundation course in Belfast in a few weeks time - very excited to learn more about coffee!


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

JimBean1 said:


> @gfunk03 Just in case you're still undecided I can happily say that the DTP and Mignon go together very nicely and produce great coffee - I certainly don't feel I need anything else.
> 
> View attachment 32261


Def looks the part Jim! I am leaning more towards a Mignon with every post lol! Did you buy new or second hand?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

kdr152 said:


> Changed my mindset. Can now not abide poor quality coffee from high street chains.


We've ruined you for the better


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Gfunk03

Am sure there'll be a coffee specialist/ roaster in that there Northern Ireland!









I have a few stove top moka pots and a cup top filter - all needing of varying grinds. If honest, Mignon is the espresso grinder and I have supermarket shelf fodder for the time being if I use anything other than the DTP. Will possibly invest in a separate grinder at some point?!

Overkill maybe, but a line of mad coloured Mignons would be fun.

I live alone also and on demand is recommended. Just opened a new bag of beans and can't wait til morning to grind n go!!


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

kdr152 said:


> Gfunk03
> 
> Am sure there'll be a coffee specialist/ roaster in that there Northern Ireland!
> 
> ...


Yeah I have been researching local roasters - can't wait to get good beans!

Did you ever consider the Sage Pro Grinder to go with your DTP?


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Considered the Pro and posted in the wanted ads and was offered one. Like the gadget feeling and display but I wanted something different. They looked to similar.

Also - the press shots of the DTP make it look great. In reality, the stainless is a tad wavy. Not an issue, just think that the photography has been tweaked etc. Still a great starter machine.

I will be buying a gaggia Classic, stripping it, powder coating and doing a few mods as a project at some point also. You have to drive a Classic; not as forgiving etc., so DTP is the curve, Classic the project, Rocket the goal!!

Others will have said; if you can afford get the Mignon. I bought and the next day one appeared for sale at a great price on the for sale ads on this forum. Even had remaining warranty.

Bella B offer extended warranty on the eureka. Also - check Lakeland for DTP - also comes with a satisfaction warranty. Not sure of how much it covers; If you use you're satisfied so it may be just hype and a sales tool? 250 should be the DTP price. May see Mignon price drop with new unit now in market.

Cheap scales. Knock box. Tamping May. Decent tamper - DTP has a 53.5 so non standard etc. Some ancap or inker cups and you're on your way!!


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Apologies for typos. Been a long day!


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

lol cheers , ideally I don't want to spend as much as the Mignon and was going to go for the Sage Pro but still undecided. I was thinking the Sage could be a good starting point into the world of espresso making, but I'll def keep an eye out for Mignons in the For Sale forum.

Your Gaggia project sounds cool! I would love to do something like that.

Lakeland have the DTP on at £379 with a 3 year warranty at the minute, which I thought was steep. Amazon last week was £289 I think but now up to £315. Lakeland price match so I would go there to get the warranty but I don't know if it's worth holding off for another few weeks to see if the price drops again, I have definitely seen them cheaper before.

Is the Mignon MK2 the new one?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No Mk3 will be newest on release march/April really would think about getting a mignon your are done then and no worries.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

gfunk03 said:


> lol cheers , ideally I don't want to spend as much as the Mignon and was going to go for the Sage Pro but still undecided. I was thinking the Sage could be a good starting point into the world of espresso making, but I'll def keep an eye out for Mignons in the For Sale forum.
> 
> Your Gaggia project sounds cool! I would love to do something like that.
> 
> ...


The mk2 mignon is the current one but there a 3 new once about to be released. I have one & it's a great bit of kit for its footprint.

The DTP seems to fluctuate in price quite often. I wouldn't be surprised to see it goibg back down around the easter sales.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jony said:


> No Mk3 will be newest on release march/April really would think about getting a mignon your are done then and no worries.


Great cheers, I'll maybe hold off til nearer then and see if the MK2 comes down in price


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If you like messing around there is a Mazzer here in cornwall on Gumtree I would gladly pick up for you and post once I check it works. you pay post.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jony said:


> If you like messing around there is a Mazzer here in cornwall on Gumtree I would gladly pick up for you and post once I check it works. you pay post.


Thanks so much for the offer Jony, much appreciated, but I'm afraid I would be no good at messing around with a machine lol - I would be looking for something that's ready to go lol.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

All of the commercial grinders seem to have one problem - a long way from the grind chamber to the doser of chute so something like a good teaspoon full of grounds are left in the passage the grinds have to pass through to get out. On Mazzer some people fit a rubber lens hood, seal the top somehow and give it a whack to produce a puff of air to blow these grounds out. The grounds look to have to travel a long way on a Eurika as well. I've never seen any comment about that aspect of using them. Maybe they have the same problem?

On a Sage grinder the grinds more or less fall over a cliff so very very little is retained in the same way. They do retain grinds in the grind chamber though but with use these get very compacted and remain there and given a bean change any retention that affects taste has gone after 30 to 40g of beans have been ground. That's based on running some strongly vanilla flavoured beans some one bought through an SGP.







In some ways it's best to only clean them out fully which means taking out the inner burr when that is really needed as more beans than that may be needed to get the retention compacted again. Once compacted the timers can give a consistent dose as well apart from the usual grinder variations based on phase of the moon and if there isn't an r in the month or friday the 13th etc. These tiny adjustments though are only needed if some one wants to maintain a very precise dose. Mazzer appear to add a little bit of a restriction to the grinds coming out so that the amount retained is constant allowing a timer to function well. How well pass. I now have one and a rubber lens hood. Part of me wonders if it's worth the bother but currently I have no idea as I still need to fit the lens hood. It also has a timer so I can at some point see how well that works but that will mean grinds remaining in the grinder for some time and ending up being used in a drink.

John

-


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

ajohn said:


> All of the commercial grinders seem to have one problem - a long way from the grind chamber to the doser of chute so something like a good teaspoon full of grounds are left in the passage the grinds have to pass through to get out. On Mazzer some people fit a rubber lens hood, seal the top somehow and give it a whack to produce a puff of air to blow these grounds out. The grounds look to have to travel a long way on a Eurika as well. I've never seen any comment about that aspect of using them. Maybe they have the same problem?
> 
> On a Sage grinder the grinds more or less fall over a cliff so very very little is retained in the same way. They do retain grinds in the grind chamber though but with use these get very compacted and remain there and given a bean change any retention that affects taste has gone after 30 to 40g of beans have been ground. That's based on running some strongly vanilla flavoured beans some one bought through an SGP.
> 
> ...


Cheers John it def is a learning curve lol, looking forward to getting started with it all


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

I've had a DTP for about a year now and I'm pretty pleased with it. Again, I live on my own, bit of a theme forming







and drink mainly espresso and americano so the DTP works well as I hardly ever use the steam ward. I personally would like a machine with a 58mm portafilter but that's just the upgrade bug kicking in.

I also have a Smart Grinder which I think is the weak link to be honest. It looks great and matches the DTP aesthetics but given the choice again I would go for something like the Eurika instead. My issue with the SG is the retention in the grind chamber and its a pig to remove. I have tried to leave it but after a while I noticed I really wasn't enjoying my drinks so I went to town cleaning the grinder and the taste improved no end. So now I fully clean the grinder after every pack of beans (250g) go through and I use a compressor to make sure its all out. Also it clumps a lot which annoys me, no idea if this actually effects the quality of the shot or not though.

I had been seriously looking at the Mazzers that come up but as mentioned above, the retention is a problem so I've steered clear. I've just backed the Niche grinder campaign and it looks ideal for the home environment.

When buying the DTP i did consider second-hand but I wanted to get a warranty just in case and the DTP seemed like the obvious product at the entry level. As I say, I've owned for almost a year now, used every day and been happy with the results.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

AndyJH said:


> I've had a DTP for about a year now and I'm pretty pleased with it. Again, I live on my own, bit of a theme forming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Andy, glad you're liking the DTP. Your opinion on the Sage Grinder seems to be a common one, I must take a look at the Niche specs, although from what I've read it isn't going to be released for a while


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

gfunk03 said:


> Cheers Andy, glad you're liking the DTP. Your opinion on the Sage Grinder seems to be a common one, I must take a look at the Niche specs, although from what I've read it isn't going to be released for a while


Release is getting closer. Not sure if the last 10 at the promo price have all been claimed yet.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

The last 5 black ones have all gone. The last 5 white ones were still available when I checked earlier. That's the last 5 at the pre-launch £400 quid or so.

me, I'm hanging on for one in shiny... and to wait for all the early adopters to work the kinks out


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

AndyJH said:


> I've had a DTP for about a year now and I'm pretty pleased with it. Again, I live on my own, bit of a theme forming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found the best thing to do is leave the stuff that really needs the inner burr removing to clean out properly is to leave it alone and just brush the burrs over when needed. On a change of beans run 20g through. Worst I have found is some flavoured beans - those took 40g to get rid of the taste completely but before the last small dose was run through I might have been imagining it. At some point when it's stripped for complete cleaning it will need to grind some beans before it settles down again. It needs the stuff that it compacts rather hard to work properly. The fact that it is compacted prevents significant carry over if different types of beans are used. I do tend to use 2 grinders for that though -mainly down to settings.

On any grinder there will be stale grounds left in if the hopper is left on an used for dosing. One answer to that is to waste say 10g of beans to get the stale stuff out but how often, how long do they take to go stale.. Another method often used on the Jolly is to use a rubber lens hood, weigh in and whack the lens hood to blow the retained stuff out. When grinders are used like this the grind chamber tends to clear as no more beans are going in so all that is kept is stuff that was on it way out. That happens to be virtually zero on a Sage so no need to blow stuff out. On others it will vary, reckon on getting on for a teaspoon full.

Using a Sage like that I have found it usually doses to what went in and +/-0.1g at times. My scales read to 0.1g, a single bean can register at that. Make an adjustment and that may go up to 0.3g but back to what it was on the next dose. If it goes low one or two beans can be ground all on their own to top it up.

Some people seem to think I reckon they are wonderful. I'd put as well priced and convenient and comments on them do vary from people that do or have used them even Oracal owners. I've just spent n£100 on a mini e and hope it was worth it. Not used yet, getting a lens hood sorted out. Grinders are essentially a pain. I'll still be keeping my SGP though but given how I use it a DCP would be just as good. It is possible to grind for a given weight manually with an SGP, note the time it took and dial it in but the output will still need checking and the time setting adjusted at times.

John

-


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Can't you just flush old beans out of the grinder with Grindz before loading some new stuff in? (or even minute rice, I've read). Take the old oils out as well. Still need to flush the Grindz out with the new beans but seems to me this should be a belt and braces way to flush and clean? Or are Grindz not considered cricket?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Greydad said:


> Can't you just flush old beans out of the grinder with Grindz before loading some new stuff in? (or even minute rice, I've read). Take the old oils out as well. Still need to flush the Grindz out with the new beans but seems to me this should be a belt and braces way to flush and clean? Or are Grindz not considered cricket?


Not cricket 

All you need is a hoover and a pastry brush.

I'm guessing in a house with teenage boys you possess the former.

Pro tip: if you already possess the latter, and have seen it in use, buy a new one for the grinder.

Some people find a toothbrush with stiffer bristles helpful too, all depends on the grinder and it's orifices.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Greydad said:


> Can't you just flush old beans out of the grinder with Grindz before loading some new stuff in? (or even minute rice, I've read). Take the old oils out as well. Still need to flush the Grindz out with the new beans but seems to me this should be a belt and braces way to flush and clean? Or are Grindz not considered cricket?


If you want it in your grounds yes otherwise you need to get it all out of the grinder before using it for a brew. It wont be a good idea on a Sage anyway. There is a video on youtube showing why Sage do what they do in the grind chamber. Some time ago they used a totally plastic part under the burrs to sweep the grinds out. Good job they could provide spares as friction wore the tips out. These days they have added a metal part to it with a curious shape. Rather than sweep all of the grounds out it leaves some around the edge of of the grind chamber and underneath the sweeper. The could set clearances to what ever they like. They don't because sweeping the grinds out would also wear out the plastic grinds chamber so they leave some and compact it. All that happens when new beans are used is the the surface of that gets disturbed and replaced by the new bean. 40g of beans is more than enough to do that. Clean the entire chamber out and more than that may be needed to get it to dose consistently again. When I do that I also soak the burrs in puly cafe as I use beans which are literally oily. If I'm using the hopper that needs taking apart and washing every 500g or so. I also stir them up in the can so that I don't finish up with more oil on the stuff at the bottom, It's interesting that it can handle beans like this without lots of clumping. Some people who dismiss them should start posting in Oracal threads and tell owners that they are using a load of junk. One person recently feels that they are better than a Mignon. Pass. Another that uses a higher end grinder reckons that they are very convenient and that it's interesting what they do in the cup. That sort of area could just be down to conical versus flat as flat are reckoned to give higher extraction rates. Conical better for flavour and aroma. Pass on the lot really. Maybe Sage contacted some people and asked for good press.







I doubt it though. One of my Sage's has produced junk 'cause the centre burr worked loose. The taste change from loads of fines is pretty obvious. It also clumped a lot what ever went in.

I skipped the Eureka as I don't want to prod grounds to break up clumps. I may find I have the same problem with a Mazzer. I wont know until I use it.








Actually before I had 2 I just chucked new bean types into the hopper and didn't even clean out the beans that are left below it when it's removed. Just to see how many blends I drank before all traces of the previous ones were undetectable. It wasn't easy to detect anything even after just one shot had been run through. My shot on the BE are under 10g as I use the single.

Whoops forgot - Can people do better than these grinders - very probably if they spend enough. It may not be as easy as some people seem to think though. The dam things are a pain.

John

-


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Missy said:


> Not cricket
> 
> All you need is a hoover and a pastry brush.
> 
> ...


Thx. Don't have Grindz but have become aware of them.

Have baby Dyson but Wife #1 won't let me go anywhere near the grinder with it says it's disgusting so am patiently waiting for Wife to buy me shiny new baby Dyson just for the grinder

Have seen evidence of pastry brush being somewhere in the house will seek it out

Sage little bristley-brush sort of partially works but not optimum so looking for better solution. Have purged grinder and cleaned for each new bean type does this seem reasonable practice?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Missy said:


> All you need is... a pastry brush.
> 
> Pro tip: if you already possess the latter... buy a new one for the grinder.


Wife #1 asks: "Silicon bristle pastry brush or harder nylon?"


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Greydad said:


> Thx. Don't have Grindz but have become aware of them.
> 
> Have baby Dyson but Wife #1 won't let me go anywhere near the grinder with it says it's disgusting so am patiently waiting for Wife to buy me shiny new baby Dyson just for the grinder
> 
> ...


I looked long and hard for a small vacuum cleaner to use exclusively for my grinder. Couldn't find one and instead just bought a new plastic end attachment thingy for my Dyson for £1.37 off Amazon. No longer disgusting to use existing Dyson on grinder


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Banjoman said:


> I looked long and hard for a small vacuum cleaner to use exclusively for my grinder. Couldn't find one and instead just bought a new plastic end attachment thingy for my Dyson for £1.37 off Amazon. No longer disgusting to use existing Dyson on grinder


good plan @Banjoman when I looked was a tenner for Dyson-nozzle do you have a link to that one?


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Greydad said:


> good plan @Banjoman when I looked was a tenner for Dyson-nozzle do you have a link to that one?


I exaggerated







, it was £3.37, and is now over £4! Still not bad, and you might find it cheaper. Also, my Dyson is ancient. (Not sure it's an original Dyson part either - in fact, pretty damn sure it's not! But it fits and does the job fine.)

And the link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005YNOFEK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Have you asked wife #2?

I use a nylon one... Or it might be badger hair... I'm not certain.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Missy said:


> Have you asked wife #2?


can never remember if it's Wife #1 or #1 Wife I'm supposed to call her



> I use a nylon one... Or it might be badger hair... I'm not certain.


Camel hair? Maybe an artists paintbrush would work too I'll confiscate the kids paint sets for inspection


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I just use my Henry it's mine


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Good old Henry, sadly I'm not allowed to have one









Apparently it's a Crevice Nozzle that's needed to keep one's Grinder tip-top


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Greydad said:


> Good old Henry, sadly I'm not allowed to have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds painful,haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Greydad said:


> Wife #1


Haha how many have you got?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

I like to keep her on her toes, so she doesn't take things for granted


----------

